# "This World is not Conclusion" for piano and clarinet



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

"This world is not conclusion" is a song for piano and voice, based on a poem by Emily Dickinson. I recorded it with piano and clarinet, but hope to get a recording with real voice as well in the future.

This World is not Conclusion

André


----------

